# Pan Blu Ray BD85 stopped Net connection



## Stlscuba (Oct 25, 2011)

I have had the Panasonic BD85 Blu Ray player for almost a year and it has worked well. My kids love Netflix and how easy it was to get the movies playing. For some reason, the connection to the internet has been lost. There was no equipment change during this time so I'm not sure what could have caused the failure.

I tried powering off the wireless router. I tried going 'wired' with a long LAN cable. I tried to reset the wireless setting on the player. None of these things worked. I also ran a diagnostic on the connection. Below are the results. (I know my internet works via wireless and LAN for my computers)

1. Connection to access point : Pass
2. IP address setting : Fail
3. Connection to gateway : Fail
Failed to obtain IP address. Please check the hub and broadband router settings.

Any thoughts?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you have other computers in the house and do they have internet access?


----------



## Stlscuba (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes. I have other computers (wired and wireless) and they work fine.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd reset the BR player to default settings and plug it back in. If that doesn't work, the networking portion of your BR player may have failed.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Really sorry to read of your issues. To be honest, this is one of the few reports I have read about Network Issues with the Panasonics. Or any real issues for that matter. Hopefully, a Full Reset will do the trick.

It is amazing just how essential Internet Connectivity has become. At first, it was about having BD Live which many thought to be more of a gimmick than anything else. (myself included with the exception of Neil Young's Archive 1960-1970 which used BD Live to actually add more Music) Then came Firmware Updates and now Netflix, You Tube, Pandora, Vudu, and so much more.

If indeed it is your BDP, the good news is that BDP prices have plummeted to the point that getting one has reached a shockingly reasonable amount. At least when for the first few years, the best value and most stable BDP was actually the $600 PS3. Now $100 BDP's with all the trimmings are commonplace.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Stlscuba (Oct 25, 2011)

We are up and running again. I should have done the reset in the beginning. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

